# **** glenway--- 3000 posts ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We always enjoy your posts Glen--- keep'em come'in and congrats. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on 3000 posts Glen, always glad to hear what you have to say and read some of the links you posts.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! Keep em coming!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work Glen, I always enjoy reading your posts...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A key member indeed, Congrats. and keep them coming.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats Glen!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You always give us a good read Glen. Thanks for all the educational info and keen insights.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a big congrats to you glenway

i love to read everything you put out here

very informative stuff,keep them coming please


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good info and interesting write ups, keep em coming Glen!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats Glen! I too enjoy your write ups very much. I wish I could translate my thoughts to the printed word like you do. Keep them coming Glen!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks men. It's been a great ride!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Always great to see what you have to say or what you have been doing. Hopefully we start seeing you trapping some coyotes.


----------

